# Red/White Parti vs. Red Abstract offspring



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

From what I understand, yes, basically you are correct.
The most common gene that causes white areas is one labeled S/sp. A single copy of sp will show small amounts of white- my Raffi's father has one sp and just had a tiny white spot, but some of his siblings were tuxedos (presumably also one sp as the mother was solid black).
Whereas a parti would be sp/sp.
So: a parti will give all offspring an sp. So all offspring are likely to have some white. If bred with a solid, you are looking at abstracts (and tuxedos). If bred with an abstract, half parti and half abstract. If bred with a parti, all parties.
An abstract will give an S or an sp to offspring. Bred with a solid, offspring will be half solid and half abstract. Bred with abstract, you would get quarter solid, quarter parti, half abstract. Bred with parti, half parti and half abstract.
Of course those are all statistical probabilities/ possibilities.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

There's a decent explanation of spotting genetics here


----------



## Darling Darla (Sep 20, 2020)

You also need to know if the abstract is a Parti factored or if just has white markings. To be a true Parti factored poodle the white also is the colour of the skin. I have a dark apricot Parti factored poodle. Her white markings are her skin colour also.


----------

